# Hi girls! Introduce yourself..



## Char&Bump-x

I'm Char, i'm 19. I fell pregnant at 18 and had my daughter Kyla a month after i turned 19 on 15.08.2009 x 


TEEN MUMS:

* 19*
princess_vix - *Vicky, 17 *- Ryan, 11.05.2009
dani_tinks - *Dani, 23* - Jacob, 08.02.10
annawrigley - *Anna, 17* - Noah, 05.03.10
babynewbie - *Hannah, 19* - Archie, 03.12.09
Jas029 - *Jasmine, 14* - Riley, 18.02.2010
Becyboo__x - *Becy, 18* - Mason-Jack, 28.01.10
KrisKitten - *Kris, 18* - Tommy, 07.10.2009
PreggoEggo - *Rome, 19* - Quintin, 31.01.2010
babydustcass - *Cassie, 19* - George, 2yrs 
Mummy2Asher - *Chantal, 19* - Asher, 3
MummyGooch - *Kimberley, 20* - Hayden, 10.01.2006
kimbobaloobob - *Kim,* - Russel, 15.01.2010
Neferet -* Charli, 18* - Issac, 28.10.2009
rwhite - *Rosy, 20* - Lachlan, 23.03.2010
JessdueJan - *Jess, 20* - Lucas, 09.01.2010
purpledaisy2 - *Tanya, 20* - Baby boy - 13.11.09
Lena92 - *Lena, 18 *- Benjamin, 12.05.2010
xclairyx - *Clair, 20* - Harrison, 03.10.2009
faolan5109 - *Kelly, 18 *- Lane, 30.04.2010

*
 26*
Emma91 - *Emma, 18* - Isabel, 09.01.2010
jovigirl93 - *Paige, 17* - Emma Marie, 18.04.2010
Laura--x - *Laura, 18* - Maisie, 28.04.2009
JoJo16 - *Sophie, 18* - Alice, 03.01.2010
HannahGraceee - *Hannah, 18* - Ava, 22.04.2009
jay.92 - *Name?, 18* - Kayla, 25.02.2010
Char&Bump-x - *Charlotte, 19* - Kyla, 15.08.2009
Lauraxamy - *Laura, 19* - Laila, 17.04.2010
Jenny_Wren - *Jenny, 20* - Emily, 27/03/09
danniemum2be - *Danielle, 20* - Maisie Grace, 26.01.2010
08marchbean - *Cheryl, 20* - Paige, 10.03.2010
Maddiee - *Maddiee,* - Charliee-Anne, 09.04.2010
Lissa3120 - *Name?, 16* - Baby girl, 25.04.2010
xx~Lor~xx - *Laura, 19 *- Robyn, 04.08.2009
sambam - *Sammi, 20* - Bailey, 2
Abigailly - *Abi, 19* - Niamh, 04.11.2009
halas - *Hayley, 19* - Gabrielle
DreamComeTrue - *Emma, 19* - Lyra, 27.03.2010
jenniferannex - *Jen, 20* - Lily, 11.01.2010
sarah0108 - *Harriet, 17* - Harriet, 27.05.2009
tasha41 - *Tasha, 20* - Elyse, 13.03.2009
AyaChan - *Sasha, 17* - Summer, 08.05.10
Fii - *Phoebe, 17* - Lula, 10.05.2010
BunnyFace - *Gia, 19* - Eloise, 03.05.2010
haley09 - *Haley, 19* - Sariah Julianne, 01.06.2010
Mommyoftwins - *Jessi, 16* - Jasmine Nicole, 07.06.10 & Payson Beth, 08.06.2010

*
& - 6*
Jen1604 - *Jen, 21* - Ophelia,1 & Lennon, 06.01.2010
Tasha360 -* Tasha, 20* - Jaimee, 2 & Demi, 09.04.2010
aidensxmomma -* Terrah, 18* - Aiden, 12.04.2008 & Madalynn, 20.08.2009
Mellie1988 -* Melissa, 21* - Grace Mia, 31.10.2007 & Theo, 20.10.2009
Jomum2b-again - *Jordana, 19* - Eiyzaque, 17.07.2008 & Ehllsyie, 14.04.2010
caitlinsmummy - *Kelly, 22* - Caitlin, 06.11.2006 & Thomas, 22.09.2009
​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Hi, 
I'm Rome, I got pregnant at 18, I'm 19 now and my son is 3 months old!


----------



## JoJo16

Hey im sophie :D i fell pregnant shortly before my 17th birthday.
my daughter alice is now 4 months old! :D xxx


----------



## babydustcass

My name is Cassie, I fell pregnant with my little man when I was 17, I had him when i was 17 too, hes now 2 yrs 3months! Im so glad they made us a section


----------



## jenny_wren

im jenny
im 20
was pregnant at 18

and ive got a 1 year old called emily

short and sweet :wave:

^ not me the post lol

im average and evil 
:muaha:

xx​


----------



## jen1604

I'm Jen.

I got pregnant with Ophelia at 18 and had her at 19.

Then I had Lennon at 20 and now I'm 21 (so not really a teen anymore :blush: )

We do attachment parenting,I'm a vegetarian and I'm a bit mad,and most of you know me :kiss: xxx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Im Chantal, i had my gorgeous son Asher at 16, hes now nearly 4 and im about to turn 20! eek! how time flys!!


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm Laura. Got pregnant when I was 18 and a half and I'm now 19. Had a little girl who's exactly two weeks old today :D


----------



## danniemum2be

Hi im Danielle i just turned 20 but got pregnant and gave birth at 19 to my beautiful baby girl Maisie Grace who is 3 months x x x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

hi im kim, i have a little boy called russell whe is 3.5 months old


----------



## 08marchbean

hi, im cheryl, im 19 (20 on monday whoo) and my little girl is 7 weeks old :)


----------



## 08marchbean

is it just me or can anyone else not see peoples siggys in this section???


----------



## Maddiee

i'm Maddiee :wave:
i have a baby girl named Charliee-Anne who is 3 weeks old.


----------



## jenny_wren

i cant see siggies either :thumbup:​


----------



## Maddiee

08marchbean said:


> is it just me or can anyone else not see peoples siggys in this section???

nope, i cant see them either. 
keep in mind that this section of the forum hasn't been open for that long. Admin may still be working out kinks in the system for it.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Nope I can't see sigs either!


----------



## Maddiee

Char&Bump-x said:


> I'm Char, i'm 19. I fell pregnant at 18 and had my daughter Kyla a month after i turned 19. She is now 8 and a half months old x
> 
> 
> TEEN MUMS:
> Char&Bump-x - *Charlotte, 19* - Kyla, 15.08.2009
> PreggoEggo - *Rome, 19* - Quintin, 31.01.2010
> JoJo16 - *Sophie, 18* - Alice, 03.01.2010
> babydustcass - *Cassie, 19* - George, 2yrs
> Jenny_Wren - *Jenny, 20* - Emily, 27/03/09e
> Jen1604 - *Jen, 21* - Ophelia,1 & Lennon, 06.01.2010
> Mummy2Asher - *Chantal, 19* - Asher, 3
> Lauraxamy - *Laura, 19* - Laila, 17.04.2010
> danniemum2be - *Danielle, 20* - Maisie Grace, 26.01.2010
> kimbobaloobob - *Kim,* - Russel, 15.01.2010
> 08marchbean - *Cheryl, 20* - Paige, 10.03.2010
> Maddiee - *Maddiee,* - Charliee-Anne, 08.04.2010​

Sorry to be a pain, but Charliee was actually born on the 9th of April. Sorry again.*


----------



## jay.92

Hiyaa Girls, Im mummy to Kayla Feel pregnant at 17 had her when I was 18 just after my 18th birthday actually she was born on the 25th feb 2010 5 days early. :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im Hannah, im 18 years old, i have a 1 year old name ava :) x x


----------



## jovigirl93

Im Paige, 17 years old, got pregnant when I was 16. I had my beautiful girl, Emma Marie on April 18th :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Maddiee said:


> Char&Bump-x said:
> 
> 
> I'm Char, i'm 19. I fell pregnant at 18 and had my daughter Kyla a month after i turned 19. She is now 8 and a half months old x
> 
> 
> TEEN MUMS:
> Char&Bump-x - *Charlotte, 19* - Kyla, 15.08.2009
> PreggoEggo - *Rome, 19* - Quintin, 31.01.2010
> JoJo16 - *Sophie, 18* - Alice, 03.01.2010
> babydustcass - *Cassie, 19* - George, 2yrs
> Jenny_Wren - *Jenny, 20* - Emily, 27/03/09e
> Jen1604 - *Jen, 21* - Ophelia,1 & Lennon, 06.01.2010
> Mummy2Asher - *Chantal, 19* - Asher, 3
> Lauraxamy - *Laura, 19* - Laila, 17.04.2010
> danniemum2be - *Danielle, 20* - Maisie Grace, 26.01.2010
> kimbobaloobob - *Kim,* - Russel, 15.01.2010
> 08marchbean - *Cheryl, 20* - Paige, 10.03.2010
> Maddiee - *Maddiee,* - Charliee-Anne, 08.04.2010​
> 
> Sorry to be a pain, but Charliee was actually born on the 9th of April. Sorry again.*Click to expand...

Sorry hun, sorted. Had to guess them all lol x


----------



## MummyGooch

Hi everyone :flower:

I'm Kimberley, I got pregnant at 15 with my son and had him when I was 16 on 10th January 2006, he is called Hayden and is now four years old :cloud9:

I'm now 20 years old and due in July with our second baby, a little girl :kiss:


----------



## danniemum2be

MummyGooch said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> I'm Kimberley, I got pregnant at 15 with my son and had him when I was 16 on 10th January 2006, he is called Hayden and is now four years old :cloud9:
> 
> I'm now 20 years old and due in July with our second baby, a little girl :kiss:

Congrats on ur pregnancy :hugs: x x


----------



## MummyGooch

Thank you Dannie :happydance: 
I'm really looking forward to having a newborn again, I've all but forgotten what it was like :haha:


----------



## danniemum2be

MummyGooch said:


> Thank you Dannie :happydance:
> I'm really looking forward to having a newborn again, I've all but forgotten what it was like :haha:

i miss being pregnant and having that built up to baby arriving im so broody already but i am not allowing myself to get pregnant for a few years yet... i hope lol x x


----------



## Jas029

jenny_wren said:


> im jenny
> im 20
> was pregnant at 18
> 
> and ive got a 1 year old called emily
> 
> short and sweet :wave:
> 
> ^ not me the post lol
> *
> im average and evil *
> :muaha:
> 
> xx​

<3 you xP

I'm Jasmine. I'm 14 with a 2 1/2 month old son named Riley born 2-18-10 :cloud9:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hiii :)!
Im Becy im 18 years old and have a little boy Mason-Jack whos 3 months old
(28.01.10)
xx


----------



## KrisKitten

(i love these threads...feel like im on a game show :winkwink:)
Im kris, im 18...i fell pregnant at 17 but didnt find out until just before my 18th birthday.
I have a perfect little boy called Thomas (known as tommy) born on the 7th October, he'll be 7 months old next friday :cry:xxx


----------



## mommyof3co

I guess I'm not really a teen mom anymore, I just turned 24. But I had Landon at 16, Casen and 18 and then Hayden at 21 :)


----------



## MummyGooch

mommyof3co said:


> I guess I'm not really a teen mom anymore, I just turned 24. But I had Landon at 16, Casen and 18 and then *Hayden* at 21 :)

Do you know, that is the *best* boys name in the world! :winkwink:


----------



## Laura--x

:wave: im Laura, i got pregnant at 16 & had my baby at 17. Im 18 now and my daughters just turned one :) Her names Maisie xx


----------



## Lissa3120

I got pregnant at 15 and had my daughter at 16 
and she's a week old tomorrow :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Helloo :wave: I'm Laura, I fell pregnant at 17, had my daughter at 18 and now I'm 19. and I have a little girl called Robyn who is almost 9 months old. She was born 4th august 2009, 11 days late. 

xoxox


----------



## Tasha360

Hi im Tasha and im 20. Iv got a little boy Jaimee whos 3 in June and a little girl Demi whos 3 weeks xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

Laura--x said:


> :wave: im Laura, i got pregnant at 16 & had my baby at 17. Im 18 now and my daughters just turned one :) Her names Maisie xx

love her name lol :cloud9:


----------



## Laura--x

danniemum2be said:


> Laura--x said:
> 
> 
> :wave: im Laura, i got pregnant at 16 & had my baby at 17. Im 18 now and my daughters just turned one :) Her names Maisie xx
> 
> love her name lol :cloud9:Click to expand...

Good choice eh ;) Maisie Grace is gorgeous ! Ive got Maisie Leigh :)


----------



## danniemum2be

Laura--x said:


> danniemum2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura--x said:
> 
> 
> :wave: im Laura, i got pregnant at 16 & had my baby at 17. Im 18 now and my daughters just turned one :) Her names Maisie xx
> 
> love her name lol :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Good choice eh ;) Maisie Grace is gorgeous ! Ive got Maisie Leigh :)Click to expand...

oh thats sooo cute its such a pretty name for a lil girl i think  x x x


----------



## danniemum2be

oh and she is soooo cute x x


----------



## jenny_wren

Jas029 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> im jenny
> im 20
> was pregnant at 18
> 
> and ive got a 1 year old called emily
> 
> short and sweet :wave:
> 
> ^ not me the post lol
> *
> im average and evil *
> :muaha:
> 
> xx​
> 
> <3 you xPClick to expand...

:blush::kiss:​


----------



## sambam

Hi girls :D:flower:
Im Sammi aged 20 :)
Mummy to Bailey age 2, and my 2nd should be here any day now!
Been married to my husband Gary for a year now. We got our own place when i was 17 and have been very happy starting our own family :D !
nice to meet you all xx


----------



## danniemum2be

sambam said:


> Hi girls :D:flower:
> Im Sammi aged 20 :)
> Mummy to Bailey age 2, and my 2nd should be here any day now!
> Been married to my husband Gary for a year now. We got our own place when i was 17 and have been very happy starting our own family :D !
> nice to meet you all xx

congrats and good luck with ur upcoming new arrival!! x x


----------



## sambam

danniemum2be said:


> sambam said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :D:flower:
> Im Sammi aged 20 :)
> Mummy to Bailey age 2, and my 2nd should be here any day now!
> Been married to my husband Gary for a year now. We got our own place when i was 17 and have been very happy starting our own family :D !
> nice to meet you all xx
> 
> congrats and good luck with ur upcoming new arrival!! x xClick to expand...

Thanks babe !.. im having some pains just now ! hope its the start of something :coffee: 
Ur little girl is so cute ! x.x


----------



## danniemum2be

ohhhhhh i hope it is for u tooo!! i never got none of that cuz was induced. ohh i hope ur LO comes sooon!! x x


----------



## aidensxmomma

:hi: I'm Terah and I've got two little munchkins.

Aiden - 2 years old, born April 12, 2008
Madalynn (Mady) - 8 months old, born August 20, 2009

I'm 18 but will be turning 19 on the 31st. :happydance: Had Aiden when I was 16 and had Mady when I was 18 (got pregnant at 17).


----------



## Mellie1988

Hey, 

I'm Melissa, i'm 21 yrs young :) have two babiess, Grace Mia who is 2.5 yrs old (31/10/07) and Theo who is 6 months old (20/10/09)

x x


----------



## Neferet

Hellooooooooooooo!
I'm Charli. Mummy to Isaac who's 6 months old (28.10.2009). I was 18 when I had him and 17 when I got pregnant. =]
x


----------



## rwhite

Hi :laugh2: I'm Rosy. I'm mummy to a lovely wee boy called Lachlan, born on 23/03/2010...can't believe he's almost 6 weeks, it's gone by so fast! I got pregnant with him when I was 19, but am now 20 (turned 20 in January ;))

Some of you may recognize me already, and for those that don't...:wave:!!

x


----------



## Jomum2b-again

hiya girls :flower: i'm Jordana (or Jo whichever u prefer :thumbup:) i'm 19 (20 in November) i have a little boy called Eiyzaque who will be 2 on the 17th of July :cry: my babys growing up soo fast...i also have a baby girl called Ehllsyie who was born on the 14th of April 2010 :cloud9: so she's 18 days old now :kiss: anyways, thats me, hope everyone else is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## JessdueJan

Hii everyone :) I'm Jess, got a little boy Lucas who is 15 weeks. Fell pregnant at 19 and had him when I was 20 :D 

Ooo Sambam...good luck with the new arrival...how are those pains today?? 

xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hello everybody :wave:

Been away this weekend so just catching up on this section now :)

I'm Tanya, just turned 20 I live with my OH he's 26 and we've been together nearly 5 years now, and we have a little boy who is 5 1/2 months old.

I'll be going back to work full time in 5 weeks and i'm dreading it :cry:

xx

Edit, LO's DOB is 13.11.09


----------



## MummyGooch

purpledaisy2 said:


> I'll be going back to work full time in 5 weeks and i'm dreading it :cry:

Oh sorry to hear that hun, are you going back full or part time? xx


----------



## MummyGooch

oops just realised you said full time! Aww I know how it feels, with my son I was at sixth form five days a week and missed him every second :cry:


----------



## purpledaisy2

I really wish we could afford for me to stay at home longer, or for me to go back full time but theres no way :cry:

Certainly gonna make the most of these next few weeks though :)

And weekends will be extra special for all of us now!


----------



## MummyGooch

purpledaisy2 said:


> I really wish we could afford for me to stay at home longer, or for me to go back full time but theres no way :cry:
> 
> Certainly gonna make the most of these next few weeks though :)
> 
> And weekends will be extra special for all of us now!

Yes they definately will! We used to do alot with Hayden on a weekend, whereas now since i've been home our activities are a bit more spread out lol.


----------



## babydustcass

hello everyone its nice to get to know you all :) XXX


----------



## Abigailly

Hey, I'm Abi, 19 and have a gorgeous little girl who's 5 months, Niamh. I live with my parents, but have a wonderful OH who's a brilliant dadda and OH!

glad to see this section's up and running :)


----------



## mommyof3co

MummyGooch said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'm not really a teen mom anymore, I just turned 24. But I had Landon at 16, Casen and 18 and then *Hayden* at 21 :)
> 
> Do you know, that is the *best* boys name in the world! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha what is your Hayden's middle name?


----------



## halas

hey im hayley i have a 14 month old daughter gabrielle and im pregnant with my 2nd. i fell pregnant with dd when i was 17 had her at 18 i will be turning 20 2 days b4 my due date.


----------



## MummyGooch

mommyof3co said:


> MummyGooch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'm not really a teen mom anymore, I just turned 24. But I had Landon at 16, Casen and 18 and then *Hayden* at 21 :)
> 
> Do you know, that is the *best* boys name in the world! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha what is your Hayden's middle name?Click to expand...

Mine is Hayden John :thumbup:


----------



## pinkmummy

Hi i'm Kelly, I'm 22 and I have Caitlin who is 3 1/2 years, I found out I was pregnant with her on my 18th birthday. I also have Thomas who is 14 months and I had him when I was 20.

Caitlin - 06.11.2006
Thomas - 22.09.2009


----------



## babynewbie

Hiya! Im Hannah, fell pregnant at 17, had Archie at 18 and im now 19 :) hes was born 3.12.09 and is now 5 months! :D


----------



## babynewbie

purpledaisy2 said:


> I'll be going back to work full time in 5 weeks and i'm dreading it :cry:

Ive got to go back to work in 4/5 weeks also, only part time but i still dont want to! :hissy: much rather stay home with my baby boy but we cant afford for me not to be working :(


----------



## purpledaisy2

babynewbie said:


> purpledaisy2 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be going back to work full time in 5 weeks and i'm dreading it :cry:
> 
> Ive got to go back to work in 4/5 weeks also, only part time but i still dont want to! :hissy: much rather stay home with my baby boy but we cant afford for me not to be working :(Click to expand...

Crap isn't it. My place wouldn't let me reduce my hours if I wanted too anyway. Not that we could afford it :( It sucks !

P.s your LO is soo cute, I love your siggy ! xx


----------



## babynewbie

purpledaisy2 said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpledaisy2 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be going back to work full time in 5 weeks and i'm dreading it :cry:
> 
> Ive got to go back to work in 4/5 weeks also, only part time but i still dont want to! :hissy: much rather stay home with my baby boy but we cant afford for me not to be working :(Click to expand...
> 
> Crap isn't it. My place wouldn't let me reduce my hours if I wanted too anyway. Not that we could afford it :( It sucks !
> 
> P.s your LO is soo cute, I love your siggy ! xxClick to expand...

Thanks :D

I left my work just before i found out i was pregnant dohh:) so dont have a place to go back to so im job hunting at the moment. Do you have a partner? Mine works full time so ive gotta fit round his hours plus hopefully my mum can help out with Archie here and there


----------



## purpledaisy2

Yes, my OH works full time too, hes out the house from 7am - 6pm everyday - he works quite far away.

My mums going to be having my LO while I'm at work so I don't have to put him in nursery or anything but I'm going to miss him so much :(

I just think he'll grow up thinking his Nanna is his mum ! :cry:


----------



## babynewbie

purpledaisy2 said:


> Yes, my OH works full time too, hes out the house from 7am - 6pm everyday - he works quite far away.
> 
> My mums going to be having my LO while I'm at work so I don't have to put him in nursery or anything but I'm going to miss him so much :(
> 
> I just think he'll grow up thinking his Nanna is his mum ! :cry:

Aww no he wont :hugs: just think although your'll miss him he gets to spend time with his nanna and you get a break, thats what i keep thinking about. Plus when your not at work your time with him will be more special :)

It looks like im going to be working evenings to fit around my OH which i really didnt wanna do coz i wanna put Archie to bed every night :( but i think its the only way we can work around each other as his work dont like doing people favours and wont change his hours too much :growlmad:


----------



## dani_tinks

Hi :hi: I'm Dani i'm 23 so not a quite a teen but I feel I can relate to you girls more in here:blush: I have a son Jacob who's just coming up to 3 months (08.02.10) :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

^ he is so bootiful :kiss:
im anna :hi: dont get much chance to get on here anymore but i used to be a complete addict :rofl: i got pregnant at 16, had noah at 17 on 05/03/10 :cloud9: xx


----------



## Emma91

Hi. Im Emma i was pregnant at 17, now 18. My little girl is now 4 months old :) (09/01/2010)


----------



## princess_vix

:wave: Hi everyone,My names Vicky and i'm mummy to Ryan :flower:
I fell pregnant at 15 and had Ryan at 16 on 11th May 2009.

I don't usually use the teenage sections but now it is here i may use it more often.

Hope your all enjoying being a mummy!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

babynewbie said:


> Hiya! Im Hannah, fell pregnant at 17, had Archie at 18 and im now 19 :) hes was born 3.12.09 and is now 5 months! :D

Random but nevermind!
your little boy was born same day and month as me ;) good birthday!


----------



## babynewbie

Becyboo__x said:


> Random but nevermind!
> your little boy was born same day and month as me ;) good birthday!

haha wahey :thumbup:


princess_vix
Emma91
annawrigley
dani_tinks

Hi girls :hi:


----------



## jenny_wren

pmsl vicky i actually thought you were older
than that :haha: :dohh:

i brought ryans bday pressies today :cloud9:
i love boys clothes!!

and :wave: to the other ladies
nice to see a few new faces!

xxx​


----------



## princess_vix

jenny_wren said:


> pmsl vicky i actually thought you were older
> than that :haha: :dohh:
> 
> i brought ryans bday pressies today :cloud9:
> i love boys clothes!!
> 
> and :wave: to the other ladies
> nice to see a few new faces!
> 
> xxx​

No not 18 till november.i'm just ickle lmao!!

aww bless you cant wait to see you and emily again :D


----------



## jenny_wren

princess_vix said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> pmsl vicky i actually thought you were older
> than that :haha: :dohh:
> 
> i brought ryans bday pressies today :cloud9:
> i love boys clothes!!
> 
> and :wave: to the other ladies
> nice to see a few new faces!
> 
> xxx​
> 
> No not 18 till november.i'm just ickle lmao!!
> 
> aww bless you cant wait to see you and emily again :DClick to expand...

ickle :rofl:

cant wait either :happydance: x​


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hey girls, updating the front page list now, my keyboard got broken (dribbled on!) so i havent been able to update it x


----------



## DreamComeTrue

heya everyone, my names emma, i fell pregnant at 18 & i had my daughter, lyra, 2 days after my 19th lol i love my lil family :cloud9:


----------



## jenny_wren

emma our daughters share the same birthday!!!

just a year apart lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## jenniferannex

Hello girls!! :flower:
Im Jen im 20, was 19 when i fell pregnant and was 19 when i had Little Lily on 11th january 2010.
i turned 20 on the 23rd April. twentyteen :blush:


----------



## sarah0108

:hi: I'm Sarah , fell pregnant at 15 with my Daughter and had her at 16. I am 17 now expecting number two :rofl:

Harriet was born May 27th 2009 (will be one in 2 weeks :'()
Baby Max is Due June 10th 2010 :) x


----------



## tasha41

I'm Tasha, was pregnant at 18, had my daughter, Elyse, at 19 (March 13, 2009).. am now 20.. going on 21 this October so not really a teen anymore! The older I get, the older my baby does too *sniff*


----------



## DreamComeTrue

jenny_wren said:


> emma our daughters share the same birthday!!!
> 
> just a year apart lol
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:​

yay!! :happydance: lol i think its a good time to be born, lyra will be a nice age for the summer :thumbup: your daughter is so cute btw xx


----------



## Jas029

Char&Bump-x said:


> Hey girls, updating the front page list now, my keyboard got broken (dribbled on!) so i havent been able to update it x

Imagine that :winkwink:


----------



## AyaChan

I'm Sasha, and I got pregnant at 16, gave birth at 17. Summer was born on the 08/05/10 :D 

xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Updated. Have my PC back, so will keep on top of it now! (the list that is, not the PC ;))


----------



## Fii

I am Phoebe & 17, Had Lula When I was 17. 
& Lula was born on the 10/05/10.


----------



## faolan5109

Hi Im Kelly I got pregnant when I was 18. I had my son on April 30 2010


----------



## LoisP

I'm still in early days of pregnancy... i'm 15 weeks pregnant, and i'm seventeen years old... Congratulations to all of you & your beautiful babys/bumps.


----------



## tillybabes

Hi im Natalie and im 17 and due 2 weeks after my 18th birthday with my little boy


----------



## xclairyx

Hiya im Clair :) 
Fell pregnant with Harrison at just turned 19 had him at 19 too im 20 now and expecting again so i suppose im not a teen anymore but i can relate to the younger girls more xx


----------



## Lena92

Hey, 
Im Lena, got pregnant at 17 gave birth and Im now 18. Ben was born on the 12/05/2010.


----------



## BunnyFace

Hi :) Im Gia, i fell pregnant at 18 and im now 19 and have a beautiful little girl called Eloise who is a month old now and was born 03/05/2010 :flower:


----------



## haley09

I'm Haley,19 and just had Sariah Julianne on june 1st :)


----------



## annawrigley

LoisP said:


> I'm still in early days of pregnancy... i'm 15 weeks pregnant, and i'm seventeen years old... Congratulations to all of you & your beautiful babys/bumps.




tillybabes said:


> Hi im Natalie and im 17 and due 2 weeks after my 18th birthday with my little boy

theres a teen pregnancy section you might prefer! :D
Teen Pregnancy
xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

All caught up x


----------



## Mommyoftwins

Hi, im Jessi, im 16, and i have Jasmine Nicole born 6/7/10 and Payson Beth born 6/8/10


----------



## ShelbyLee

Heyy, Im Shelby.. 
Im 19 and am about 12 weeks pregnant! very excited about it!
I will be 19 when i have my little muffin.


----------

